# What would you do in an emergency.



## inspectorD (Jun 12, 2006)

I just responded to a post about an emergency shelter under a garage. 
This got me to thinking about what I do in an emergency. Could be anything but most likely a hurricane or other disaster related issues.

My question to everyone on this form is to explain what you have in place to get you through something that could seriously harm or kill your family.

Please,..everyone here should post and add to someone elses post. This could actually save some lives by just throwing those ideas out there.

We all know that the only stupid idea is the one that is not corrected. 

I have a plan but I need to post later.


----------



## tooltime (Jun 20, 2006)

Actually. I  bet a lot of people would not have even really considered this prior to you asking.

A few weeks ago my son  got a blister form raking  and I went to get him a bandaid. Well, I did not have any in the bathroom. The only ones I had were in a Survival Kit backpack I had bought on closeout for $20. Grabbed the peroxide, and then took care of his blister, but it got me thinking.. I only have one of these kits there are 4 of us, what *if*  we need these?

When I originally bought this kit, it was the only one, but I had planned on using its supplies as a template to make others.
I went online and began searching, survival kits are not cheap... nor are they all-encompassing for every disaster.
It got me thinking, and when that happens my time is consumed doing just that, thinking about various angles on the topic at hand in depth.

The cold war has been pretty much ancient history for most of us, so the thought of bomb shelters and survival kits does not take priority in everyday life.

But we do still live in an uncertain age.  Terrorists are out there, whether we look outside our comfort zone or not. Mother nature is a beast that can wreck devastation with little notice. A few years ago, during a storm here in Ohio, a power transformer was  hit by lightening or something  causing a  multi-state power outage.  You may have seen it on the news.. all the way up in NY  people were walking by the hundreds/thousands because there were no power to the streetlights. The roads became parking lots.

I know that my family, and all the people I know, are no where near capable of surviving for weeks without power with what we have at hand. None have an emergency plan. 

I began to think of plans, supplies, defense from looters, relocation etc but it all costs $$ money I just dont have. Its a little saddening to think that our world of comfort can be dismantled so very quickly leaving us in a state of disorganized chaos. 
Who are we to depend on if not ourselves? FEMA lol, ok. They did real good last time. Local law enforcement? They will be so overwhelmed, they could not possibly help everyone. The military, same thing. 
I would love to be completely self sufficient, living on some big acreage somewheres, but for now I have to deal with the fact that I am still at the mercy of others. 

I look forward to reading the other opinions that I am sure will follow on this thread.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 20, 2006)

Start small. 
Take a piece at a time, sounds like you need to get some band-aids first.
My first thing I did was to talk to my family about where to go in an emergency. Most big things that happen from weather are posted before anything happens in the form of an alert.
Usually you are with your family in most emergencies.
However when you are not together what do you do now?
And to what degree do you act on it?
For instance...you are at work,30 minutes away, spouse at work, 25 minutes away, Kids at school in town. Now what?
Do you meet at home ,kids school, or another designated spot.
What about having to go far away due to a statewide evacuation and you cant contact your family. Do you go  N,S,E,W?200 miles away?

This is the start you can do so IF something happens at least you talked about it ,and not wish you did..

Cost? Free

WOW 300 posts...weeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 20, 2006)

During the usual tornado watches, we listen closely to the weather radio and watch Wayne Hart's TV coverage. When the watch becomes warning, we bug out! We visit the next county, wichever has the least going on. 

We also have a state licensed daycare in our home. We've got emergency plans running out of our ears. A huge first aid kit, yearly Red Cross Adult and Infant CPR and First Aid classes, A safe room, an outdoor meeting area, etc.

The next logical thing would be a storm cellar...


----------



## asbestos (Jul 6, 2006)

it is still uncertain if terrorists will strik the US again What is 100% certain is that a tornado,hurricane, and earthquake Will.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 7, 2006)

Unless there was some horrible, horrible month long flood my house is fairly safe. Only natural disaster would be a tornado. We have an older very well built house with two layers of brick on the outside. Not too much worry there.

I think the most likely massive emergency would be a pandemic. Something that shuts down the country because people can't interact. Would I be able to live off my homestead in regards to food and water.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 7, 2006)

Sometimes I have to even remind myself... not only do you need food and water in an emergency but people also forget to have an  adequate supply of prescribed medicines in the case of a shutdown like what happened on the gulf coast. Some folks passed on because they did not have a supply of simple childrens medications.

Speaking from experience with childs meds....if we did not have a daily dose for one of my kids he would not make it. 
That is when it hits close to home.

I think all this scouting stuff is starting to rub off.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 7, 2006)

I think it's obsurd that America is labeled as the most free country yet our government treats us like children when it comes to prescription drugs. I can drive a few hours to Mexico and pick up ANY prescription drug, even narcotic prescription drugs. Yet here in America I can't even go on my own to pick up some generic antibotics to have around the house just incase.


----------



## mechanicalmonster (Aug 5, 2006)

I plan on stocking up my can goods. It is a good idea to have plenty of can goods. It will not only help you in natural disasters but also in personal disasters.With todays economic uncertaintees you never know when you may get laid off.I also have a 15 gallon foodgrade blue barrel. I am gonna fill it with potable water and sanitize and change it weekly. Many people use cordless phones at home. Power goes they go even if phonelines don't. It is best to have atleast one oldfashioned corded phone hooked up in the house. Does not hurt to have a cellphone too. Every kitchen and vehicle needs an abc type fire extinguisher. Every bedroom needs a smoke alarm. If you use any type of gas for heat carbon monoxide detectors are good to have too.

I would recommend checking those smoke detectors montly. I feel like just pushing the button is not sufficient. That only tells you the button works. I have never seen one go out but you never know when the device that senses smoke will fail. I would get some smoke going in there to be sure it is functioning properly. I set them off with a cigarette just to be sure. A smoldering paper towel is just as good for those that don't smoke.


----------



## Philphine (Mar 5, 2007)

i've only given it the most minimal of thought, when we got some pretty decent storms and tornado watches last week.  

i've only been in this house about a month, and figured i'd get in the half bathroom or the middle bedroom closet as both are close to centered in the house. i don't have a basement.

for first aid i just have a few band aids and a small first aid kit from when i was in the guard. i have some first aid and cpr training also. 

really that's about it. i carry a small notebook with measurements and notes for each room so i know  how things i come across will work in each room. i guess i should add a few "disaster prep" pages, too. maybe a list of things to get if i luck across a deal, like a gas generator.

i'm thinking i have a few of the old style mre's (like modern military "c" rations), and one new style one. i'm not real sure what they're shelf life is. i'd like to buy a few more new style ones (you get the right ones and they're pretty good, plus most of them have that one time food heater in them), but i'd hate to need them who knows how many years down the line and find out they're no good anymore. 

i try to keep the new one in my truck through the winter, in case of getting stuck in a snow storm or something. i have one meal. i also have a couple of blankets in the truck for the same reason, and when i think about it i try to throw some overalls and boots in there too. in case something happened and i was just dressed for errands or whatever and needed warmer stuff for being stranded in a snowstorm or needing to walk (like when there's a wreck on a highway that you get stuck in or something).

for security, i have close to nothing. the house has an adt system, but circumstances have really tightened my budget since i moved in so i haven't had it reactivated. i hope i can later. i can't even play vigualante(sp?), as i just have an old bb gun and a rifle/shotgun i kind of inherited a few years back, but i've never brough any ammo for it. if i mentioned the area i live in those familiar with it would wonder why i don't have an arsenal, but i've just never felt the need. i wonder more about where to stick the guns in the house. the previous owner modded the house with a lot of nooks so i may try to stick a small gun safe in one (and a regular safe in another).  

last, but maybe important, i guess i should get to know my neighbors. the  people i got the house from said the neighbors look out for each other, and i've noticed i've been watched some, but not spoken to much. i'm not a people person really and i'm in this house by myself (marriage pretty much ending). i guess if i choke on a meal or hit my head in the bathroom no one will know till i don't show up for work or something.   

i guess i kinda slipped from emergency to security, but they kind of go hand in hand.


----------

